# New Love.......Conditioning



## WantItBad (Dec 12, 2007)

Goals: Increase work capacity, lose weight, become a better leader

Length: 12 weeks-3 mini cycles within and will be using 
Cycle 1 - 
Day 1, 3x10 90 second RI
Day 2, 2x20 60 second RI
Day 3, 2x15 30 second RI

Cycle 2-
Day 1, 3x12 60 second RI
Day 2, 2x20 30 second RI
Day 3, 1x15 NO RI

Cycle 3- 
Day 1, 3x15 60 second RI
Day 2, 2x25 30 second RI
Day 3, 1x20 NO RI


Breakdown: 3 days of weights 3 days of HIIT  
Sunday-Cardio
Monday-OFF
Tuesday-Weights
Wednesday- Cardio
Thursday-Weights
Friday- Cardio
Saturday- Weights




Weight Training Warm up- 10 yards
Walking Sole Touches 
Lunges (Forward, Backward, and sideways)
Inchworm


Workout A- RI 60
a1)Squat 
a2)DB Bench

b1) DB Single Leg Deadlift
b2) BW Rows

c1) Hammer Curls
c2) Prone Jackknifes

Workout B- RI 60
a1) Deadlift
a2) Standing DB Military

b1) Split Squat
b2) Lat Pulls

c1) Pushdowns
c2) Planks- 3x60 seconds

Cardio

Week 1-4 

5 min Warm up
1 min hard 
2 min easy x 4
5 min cool down

Week 5-8

5 min warm up
30 sec hard
1 min easy x 8
5 min cool down

Week 5-8

5 min warm up
1 minute hard
30 seconds easy x8
5 min warm up


Please critique I plan on starting this Sunday 12-16-07

Any critiques wanted no matter how small


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 12, 2007)

Fuck it im starting today...lol 

Tredmill
Warm Up-walked 3 minutes @ 3mph Jog 2minutes @ 5 MPH
Work-
Run @ 7.5 1 min
Walk @ 3.5 2 min x4

Cool Down- Walk @ 3.0 5 min

SUPER easy gonna crank up running speed and walking to a slowjog speed

I am gonna use the 2 workouts to figure out wieghts for the coming cycle is gonna be!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 12, 2007)

Youre running at 7.5?  I have to go above 8.5 on most treadmills to get running.


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 12, 2007)

ya i guess im short if that has ne thingto do with it


----------



## DontStop (Dec 13, 2007)

you can walk at 7.5 mph?

hmm


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 13, 2007)

lol me or Akira


----------



## DontStop (Dec 13, 2007)

Akira


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 13, 2007)

I think he was trying to cut on me oh well


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 13, 2007)

Goals:
4 weeks- down 10lbs, cover 2.0 miles during interval training
8 weeks- down another 10lbs, deadlift 315 for 3x12,
12 weeks- down another 10lbs, Squat 250 for 2x20
16 weeks- Weight 200, (245 start) 

Those are my goal weeks so kinda my long-term goals 4 weeks is not really long but fits in the overall scheme

Daily goals-
1.Positive Self Talk
2.Be true to diet 
3.Don't skip/miss workouts


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 13, 2007)

DontStop said:


> you can JOG at 7.5 mph?
> 
> hmm



Fixed and yes.


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 13, 2007)

12/12/07 
 Warm up- Walking sole touches, Lunge(Front, Back) Slow Shuffle, Inch Worm

Workout A; RI 90

a1) Squat- 3x10@275 10,10,10
a2) DB Bench- 3x10@75 10,10,10

b1) SL DB Deads- 3x10@25 10,10,10 each leg
b2) BW Rows- 3x10 10,10,10

c1) Hammer Curls- 3x10@35 10,8,8 
c2) Prone Jackknifes- 3x10 10,10,10


Good tough workout..........


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 13, 2007)

12/12/07

75 minutes of hockey scrimmaging and we only had 2 dudes on the bench...........................serious HIIT lol


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 14, 2007)

12/13/07 

Warm up
walk-3.5 4mins jog 5.5 1min

Workout-

run 1min @8.5
walk 2min @3.3 x4


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2007)

any reason why you want your rep ranges so high?


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 15, 2007)

Basically really wanna push conditioning......what are your thoughts


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2007)

I don't know.  I just see the reps as being high.  I usually don't venture over 10 reps (occasionally 12) unless I am doing postural muscles or doing something that needs "re-education."

If I want to push conditioning I like doing more conditining or circuits.

I don't think it is bad or anything.  was just wondering why you were going that route.


----------



## DontStop (Dec 15, 2007)

Oh haha my jog usually goes up to about 6.8 then i "run"


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 16, 2007)

I see what your saying funk, my hate for any piece of cardio equipment and  being about -4 outside limits what i can do for outside conditioning

Side not no lifting yesterday........or runnning today day off tomorrow statr tuesday kinda got a lil cold dont want it to turn into something bigger


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 16, 2007)

change of plans sunday is gonna be my day off


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 17, 2007)

12-17-07 

Stairmill

5 min level 2 Warm Up

1min @ level 8
2min @ level 2  x4

Bike 5 minutes cool down

Got the girl back in the gym today...........she bought a membership so she has to go now lol dont wanna wasted 300 bones


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 18, 2007)

240 this morning.........down another 3


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 18, 2007)

changed my rep scheme

reason
1. dont think i could keep up that level of work over 12 weeks
2. strength going down

so 

3x12 90RI
5x4 120RI
2x20 60RI



and my workout for today

Workout B- RI 90 12-18-07
a1) Deadlift- 3x12@275 12,12,8
a2) Standing DB Military 3x12@55 12,10,9 ish

b1) Split Squat 3x12@95 12, 12, 12 eh 
b2) Lat Pulls3x12@120 12,12,12 easy but im weak

c1) Pushdowns 3x12@130 12,12,12
c2) Planks- 3x60 seconds gross wanted to puke


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 19, 2007)

12-19-07 HIIT
Walk-5min warm up @ 3.5

Run 1 min @ 8.5
walk 2 min @3.5 x2

Run 1 min @9.1
walk 2 min@3.5 x2

5 min cool down on bike

Cover 1.86 miles on the Tred


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 20, 2007)

Workout A- 12-20-07
a1)Squat 3x4@315 4,4,4 moving up 10next time
a2)DB Bench3x4@90 4,4,6 moving up 10 next time

b1) DB Single Leg Deadlift3x4@60 4,4,4
b2) BW Rows 3x4@BW 10 second negative 


c1) Hammer Curls 3x4@50 4,4,2
c2) Prone Jackknifes3x4@BW 20 second reps


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 20, 2007)

75 minutes of hockey!  almost have hockey legs back................yay


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 22, 2007)

12-22-07 Workout B
so totally disregard every post about my plan I refuse to sacrafice strength for conditioning so i have decided to just lengthen intervals during HIIT with that said.........

a1) Deadlift(DOH Grip)  3x6@315 moving up 10 next time
a2) DB Military 3x6@60 moving up 5 next time

b1)SL Squat(standing on bench)- 3x6@15 DB moving up 5
b2)Lat pulls-3x6@170 moving up 10 next time

c1)pushdowns- 3x6@170 movin up 10
c2)planks- 3x120 seconds


----------



## WantItBad (Dec 26, 2007)

Gym closed 24-25

12-26-07

Walk- 5min warmup @3.5
Run 1 min @9
walk- 1 min @3
x7


----------

